# Sliding box covers?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Need some ideas for a sliding box cover. Pics would be cool. I was thinking of just using a simple dado and tongue. Just wondering what other things you’ve guys have done.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Sliding Box Covers*

I use sliding dovetails very often.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I'm a bit lazy so put in slots most of the time 

==========


Nickbee said:


> Need some ideas for a sliding box cover. Pics would be cool. I was thinking of just using a simple dado and tongue. Just wondering what other things you’ve guys have done.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Both shown work great. Nice sliders Jack, I will make some of those next Christmas for gifts.

Corey


----------

